# Help - resizing pictures with Bridge & CS3



## roxysmom (Dec 19, 2007)

I recently installed Adobe Bridge & CS3. I also just shot for the first time in RAW.  If I open the picture in Bridge and make the white balance corrections then how do I resize the image into various sizes?  It allows me to crop but it does not show me anyplace what size I'm cropping to.  Don't I have to crop to a specific dimension before I give them to my client?  My thought was I'd crop all of them to 8x10's save them as JPEG's then put them on a CD for them to print.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 19, 2007)

using CS3 you go

iamge > image size

you can figure out the rest.


----------



## roxysmom (Dec 19, 2007)

When I am working in the image as RAW before I save it as a JPEG it does not seem to let me do that.  Is it b/c it is in RAW?


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 19, 2007)

Bridge is basically an image browser, going RAW to PhotoShop is an intermediate process where you can make adjustments both unique to the RAW format and those also found in PS.

What I do is make any of the adjustments I want that only RAW offers, then open in PS and do any additional tweaks. Next I constrain the rectangle marquee tool to the final aspect ratio I want (8x10, 4x6, etc) and do my crop.

Then I open Image/Image Size, make sure resample image is off and type in the finished size. This way I am never throwing out data except for the crop. Hopefully it is close to 300 dpi, and typically more. Occasionally I will end with with as little as 200 dpi (8x10) which still prints pretty good.

If I want a border, I again resize (contrained proportions in both cases, no resample) after making the background a layer. Perhaps 5.7" on a 6" image. Then I use Image/Canvas Size to restore the full size, 6 inches in this case. Next I add a white layer for the border under the image layer and any copyright or framing layers.

I'm sure other's will have different approaches so I look forward to their input.

-Shea :mrgreen:


----------

